# Where are you from and....



## Tagnizkur (Aug 4, 2014)

....what is your favorite thing about it?  I am not sure this was done before but really its quite simple with no stalker like overtones.   

You say were your from.  You can be general and Say NYC... I love it because of the Mets.   Or you can be more precise.  I am from a small town in NY called Schohaire.  I love it because they do a great reenactment every year.  Simple right?

I am from the Chicagoland area.  I love it because I get a chance to walk along the rive rand the lake during lunch.


----------



## Devor (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm in New Jersey. And I . . . love it, I guess, because . . . . ?

Huh.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 4, 2014)

Leominster, MA, birthplace of Johnny Appleseed, plastics, and authors Robert Cormier and R.A. Salvatore.

To say I love the town… well… "love" is a strong word. So is "hate." My feeling is somewhere in the middle leaning toward one or the other depending on the aspect in question, but my wife appreciates what I take for granted, as life here is much quieter than in Hong Kong.


----------



## Gryphos (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm from the UK, which I love for the NHS.
And I'm from London, which I love because of the cockney accent you still occasionally hear down the east end.


----------



## Chessie (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, I'm from Alaska.  I live in the Anchorage municipality in a place called Bear Valley, which definitely lives up to its name. 

I love Alaska with all of my heart, even though its a rough place to live. Reasons why: the majestic mountains, fresh alpine air, wildlife out in the open (bears in our yard), hiking that can be done literally out of our back door, orgasmic levels of beauty, friendly and welcoming people, a place where living off the land is possible, more hiking, a nurturing and mothering energy, isolation, a sense of adventure, a quiet place to live where connecting with nature is easy to do, the northern lights in the winter, snowshoeing across a silent winter landscape, reindeer sausage, smoked salmon and fresh fish, moose ribs!

Alaska is one of those places that you either love or hate. In between doesn't exist.


----------



## Addison (Aug 4, 2014)

I am living in a small town in north California. What I love about it is that it's surrounded by lakes, hiking trails and wild life. 

But I'm making plans to go to Portland, Oregon. I have family there, I've been there a few times and love it. I love the city, how close everything is, the abundance of artists, cultures, not to mention it has a multi-story book store that takes up an entire block.


----------



## ThinkerX (Aug 5, 2014)

Kenai, Kenai Peninsula in Alaska.  Grew up on a lakeside homestead at the literal end of the road, pretty much.  Boating, skiing, snow machining, dirt bikes...plus things like carpentry and basic auto mechanics.

Older now, not quite as durable.


----------



## skip.knox (Aug 5, 2014)

I live in Boise, Idaho. I'm not sure I can say where I'm from. I was born in Richland, Washington but I lived in many different places growing up. I attended twenty-six different schools. Between the ages of five and thirteen, the longest I lived anywhere was four months, the shortest was a week. My dad was a drummer and singer in night clubs.

I can claim a region--the Pacific Northwest. I love the green, the mountains, I even love the rain. I love that the land is so rich, the Native Americans in some regions threw parties in which the chief object was to give stuff away.

(Addision, I'm jealous. Powell's!)


----------



## Noma Galway (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm in a small town in southern Missouri, and I love it because A) my family's here and B)I like the college.


----------



## Fyle (Aug 7, 2014)

Born and raised in New York, about 30-40 minutes from NYC. I now live in Tokyo, Japan.   

Been in Japan over 7 years now.

I'm older now too, time keeps on speeding up. lf anyone has any ideas on slowing it down, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Aug 12, 2014)

In the countryside of Southern Missouri. My favorite thing would have to be the environment. It smells wonderful and the foliage is beautiful in spring and summer. not to mention the rivers.


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Aug 13, 2014)

In the Bay Area, California. I love it 'cause... of the variety of landscape within driving distance (depending on how long of a road trip I want  ). Come this time of year, though, I miss the handful of years I lived up by Portland, Oregon - much cooler!


----------



## Chessie (Aug 13, 2014)

ThinkerX said:


> Kenai, Kenai Peninsula in Alaska.  Grew up on a lakeside homestead at the literal end of the road, pretty much.  Boating, skiing, snow machining, dirt bikes...plus things like carpentry and basic auto mechanics.
> 
> Older now, not quite as durable.


Kalifornsky Beach Road?  We're not too far from one another. If you ever come into Anchorage for the writing workshops let me know!


----------



## Lvl20wizard (Aug 13, 2014)

seems I might be the only European here . I'm from Denmark, Copenhagen (capital city), and I love it for its free health care, state support to students and its old 17th century buildings. Nature is virtually nonexistant though, so have to go to Sweden for that.


----------



## Penpilot (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm in Vancouver, Canada. Home of the rainy winters but beautifully sunny summers. Got the mountains to the north and the ocean to the east. I love being Canadian.


----------



## Ankari (Aug 17, 2014)

This thread is an eye-opener. From the limited replies, two instances of forum members live near each other. Chesterama and ThinkerX in Alaska, Fyle and Philip Overby in Tokyo (to be fair, Philip didn't comment yet).

Anyway, I'm in SE Florida. The only reason to love this muggy, congested, high-cost-of-living metropolis is for the nights during winters. Oh, and the roads. I've traveled to other states (PA, GA, MI, IL, CA, AZ) and have yet to find roads as well-tended as ours. Arizona's comes close.


----------



## ThinkerX (Aug 18, 2014)

> Kalifornsky Beach Road?  We're not too far from one another. If you ever come into Anchorage for the writing workshops let me know!



Folks homestead is way north along the Kenai Spur Highway.  I live in Kenai proper.  I've not been to Anchorage in years.  Last time was to change flights at the airport.  Job keeps me pretty close, even as it grants me time to write.


----------



## Gryphos (Aug 18, 2014)

Lvl20wizard said:
			
		

> seems I might be the only European here . I'm from Denmark, Copenhagen (capital city), and I love it for its free health care



London, UK here. Free healthcare represent!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Aug 18, 2014)

From a little town in Pennsylvania, just north of Pittsburgh. 

Currently live in Southern California.


----------



## Asinya (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm from Sweden, which I love because of the weather and the nature.
I'm from Mo, in SÃ¶derhamn, which I love because it is...pure magic little forest village <3 (not a big fan of SÃ¶derhamn itself though) 

I haven't lived in Sweden for 7 years now and I miss it a lot. 

Currently, I live in Ireland and before that I lived in France for 3.5 years.

Time to go home soon, I think


----------



## Ruby (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm in the leafy suburbs of London, Uk. I'm only a half hour tube ride from the centre of London. Heathrow airport is at the other end of the line! 

London's great in the summer months, but bleak, cold and damp for most of the year.


----------



## Ophiucha (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm from Long Island, New York, which I loved because of the damn good pizza and the relatively wealthy population that paid for the public schools I attended for thirteen years.

I live in Surrey, British Columbia, which I love because I don't need to drive a car and the snow rarely gets higher than an inch or two.


----------



## Warrioress (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in Ireland and really only love the land itself..the Celtic heritage has pretty much vanished but just sometimes when you're in a beautiful woodland or high on a rocky tor you can feel the ancient-ness... almost as if you can feel the long lost spirituality that is part of the land or see the druids and warriors from so long ago...

_
We thought you were a myth.

Well, you were myth-taken _

-*Buffy The Vampire Slayer*


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 3, 2014)

I was born in Arizona, Ankari- the dirt is almost as hard as asphalt, and it is sun baked nearly every day, its not hard to keep roads up.

I live in Central Western Ohio.

I have traveled in over 20 states, lived in 5.(AZ,NY,TX,OH, IN). Been to over 10 countries, lived in 3(Germany, Greece, and US).
Warrioress-Ireland was a stop over-refuel so I have been in the Airport...not sure which one.
Really mess with people...Been cuffed by police in all 3 countries, and two states.   I was a Security police in the military.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 3, 2014)

I was at the Shannon Airport the one time I went to Ireland (1990!). I remember the air being so clean I gagged on it. I was never a big environmentalist type. That I could grow up in a rural area and notice the air in Ireland is cleaner says something. The only other time in my life I experienced that was when I lived in Hong Kong and went to Discovery Island. But that was more like "considerably less polluted" air. Being able to stare at the sun at 4PM without hurting your eyes is something I learned to appreciate at times, but I'd say the grass is greener in Ireland. (Literally and figuratively.) I'll have to bring the wife and kids there someday.


----------

